# Foot finger independence?



## MikeV (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm just starting with Karate and I'm having difficult with a few things - one of them being foot finger independence.

You're supposed to bend the fingers in various ways for different kicks, so I really need to be able to move the thumb and the other fingers independently.

Does anyone know any good drills to help me develop this?

Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Now it may be just me but I have never heard of moving your fingers for kicks. It's an intriguing idea but beyond my imagining I must admit!


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, what do the fingers have to do with kicking?  I can see learning how to bend your toes back, I just don't gte the finger thing.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## elder999 (Nov 5, 2008)

MikeV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just starting with Karate and I'm having difficult with a few things - one of them being *foot finger* independence.
> !


 
I think that maybe English is a second language here, and the man means "toes."


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 5, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I think that maybe English is a second language here, and the man means "toes."


Agreed.  I've always understood that all toes are either pulled back for a thrusting kick which impacts with the ball of the foot or extended together for a kick which impacts with the shin.  I've never heard of moving individual toes differently for various kicks, though.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 5, 2008)

French, Spanish and Japanese all lack words for "toes," and call them, prettty much, "foot-finger." 

Mike says he's a goju stylist-if it's Okinawan goju, then there are a variety of ways of separately controlling the toes for _toe kicks_. For example, for a front kick, one might move the second toe down, move the third toe toward the big toe and form a triangle-though one might as easily kick with just the big toe.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 5, 2008)

My wife's toes are almost prehensile in their ability to move independently but mine have been broken so often that I'm doing good to still have toes.  Interesting info on the kicks.  I learned something new today.


----------



## MikeV (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstanding, yeah I did mean toes!

I'm doing this small drill: while standing up, I press with the toes on the floor and raise the other fingers up, and after a few seconds I press with the other fingers down and raise the toes. 

The problem for me was to press down with the 4 fingers without having to press the toe downard as well... but I'm getting a bit better at it now


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 6, 2008)

That type of dexterity doesn't feel natural at all.  I just tried it.  The best advice I can offer at this time is simply to keep on trying.  I'm sure that there are a few goju practitioners who'll be able to help more.  Good luck.


----------



## hpulley (Nov 6, 2008)

I do gojuryu but I haven't run into this yet, just all toes one way or the other.


----------

